# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hart voelen kloppen in oren

## strijbos62

Ik heb al sinds november vorig jaar dat ik mijn hart in de oren voel kloppen. Sinds die tijd is mijn lichaam hormonaal helemaal uit evenwicht en heb ik twee keer een gynaecologische ingreep gehad onder algehele narcose.
Het is ook weer een tijdje weggeweest maar sinds een paar maanden heb ik dagelijks last van het bonzen of kloppen in de oren zowel overdag af en toe en 's avonds als ik in bed lig en op de zij lig is het bijna constant aanwezig.
Volgens de cardioloog bij wie ik geweest ben kan het geen kwaad zolang het hartritme maar regelmatig is maar het is erg irritant. Ik heb een aantal onderzoeken gehad door de cardioloog aangevraagd zoals myocardscan, echo van het hart en holter 24-uurs ECG, waar ik nog geen uitslag van heb.
Ik vraag me af of er meer mensen zijn die dezelfde klachten hebben en bij wie een oorzaak is gevonden waar wat aan gedaan kan worden.

vr.gr. 
Jo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jo,
Heb je inmiddels al een oplossing of oorzaak gevonden?
Ik zou met deze klachten naar de huisarts gaan, die kan een bloedtest doen om te kijken of het te maken heeft met een te hoge bloeddruk, die kan andere oorzaken afstrepen en dan eventueel doorverwijzen naar de KNO of indien nodig een andere specialist.

----------


## John_Swain

Ik vind het vervelend om te zeggen maar als je dit eenmaal hebt kom je er 9 van de 10x niet meer vanaf. Dit is dus een chronish iets.
Ik ben zelf hartpatient en geloof me ik kan op het gebied van het hart meepraten.
Ik heb een chronishe hart ziekte waar ik dus niet meer vanaf kom. En mogelijk ook de 50 niet mee ga halen.. Kenmerken zoals jij vernoemt zijn dingen waar je in de meeste gevallen niet meer vanaf komt.
Toen ik 12 was had ik me eerste hart operatie, hiervoor had ik dus totaal geen klachten.
Nadat ik voor het eerst onder het mes heb gelegen kwam de eerste klachten opdagen waaronder ook deze klacht wat jij hier dus beschrijft. ik ben er (en ik ben nu 29) tot de dag van vandaag er nog nooit vanaf gekomen.
Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar ik ben er al heel lang aan gewend.
Uiteindelijk wen je er gewoon aan en stoor je je er ook helemaal niet meer aan...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John,
Ja ik las al dat het vaak iets chronisch is waar niks aan te doen is...
Scheelt dat jij er inmiddels aan gewend bent geraakt en hopelijk haal je toch wel meer dan de 50, positief blijven en niet opgeven he  :Smile:

----------


## John_Swain

tjah me arts heeft het mij verteld...

----------


## strijbos62

> Hallo Jo,
> Heb je inmiddels al een oplossing of oorzaak gevonden?
> Ik zou met deze klachten naar de huisarts gaan, die kan een bloedtest doen om te kijken of het te maken heeft met een te hoge bloeddruk, die kan andere oorzaken afstrepen en dan eventueel doorverwijzen naar de KNO of indien nodig een andere specialist.


Hallo, Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb inmiddels nauwelijks meer last van het feit dat ik mijn hart in de oren voel kloppen. Ik ben al een hele tijd bij de KNO-arts onder behandeling maar er is nooit een oorzaak gevonden. Ik heb allergische rhinitis, hyperreactiviteit in de neus en otosclerose.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik ben heel blij voor jou Strijbos.... :Big Grin:  ik hoop dat het weg blijft dat geklop in je oor van je hart....alle goeds gewenst....je hebt wel weer genoeg meegemaakt!!!! nooit de moed opgeven, er gebeuren nog wel eens wonderlijke gebeurtenissen waar niemand een antwoord op heeft!!! Toppie  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John,
artsen zitten er ook wel eens naast, ik ken(de) iemand die 10 jaar langer bleef leven dan de artsen hadden gegeven en als het niet dankzij euthanasie was had die man er misschien wel 15 vvan kunnen maken...

@ Strijbos,
Fijn dat je er bijna geen last meer van hebt en goed dat je onder behandeling bent, hopelijk zijn of worden de overige klachten ook minder  :Smile: 

@ Elisabeth,
Ja gelukkig gebeuren er soms wondelijke dingen  :Wink:

----------


## John_Swain

helaas wel luus, ik heb 1x een dokter in het umc gehad, die een buisje moest plaatsen... had die sukkel zichzelf lopen prikken... en dan nog durven vragen of ik nog enige ziektes had ook... nou ik was pissig dat moment!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ John,
Kan ik me goed voorstellen... en dat was dan ook wel een erg incompetente arts  :EEK!:

----------


## John_Swain

artsen zonder grenzen ;-)
nou ik heb hele gevoelige oren...
dus ik stond te gillen van de pijn, en geloof me ik heb een hele hoge pijngrens, ik draai me hoofd niet om voor een prikje meer of minder...
hoe dan ook ik moest stil liggen van hem, wat dus niet lukte met zoveel pijn...

----------


## mirthe340

hallo mijn naam is mirthe, wat erg om dit te lezen. ik heb hier nooit last van gehad. toi toi toi!!!

----------

